# scarifier and a BX2380



## Steve McCarthy (Feb 3, 2019)

I can’t see where to search for info so I’ll just start a new thread. Has anyone used a Landpride scarifier behind a BX2380. I want to avoid a rototiller and thought the scarifier might be a bit like a chisel plow. What do folks think?
Steve


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Scarifiers are more of a surface treatment. Chisel plows are made to run deeper and break and mix soils. Tillers will pulverize and mix soils for a finer seed bed. It all comes down to what you are trying to accomplish. Tilling a garden will most always provide a better result. Depending on garden size...sometimes it's cheaper to rent/contract the tiller...since in most cases you'll only do the entire area once a year. B

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

